# Best pop songs ever



## horusd (15 Feb 2011)

These are mine....what's yours ?


Voyage, Voyage (Original: Desireless)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiUvwxa9lbI

Rock me Amadeus (Original :Falco)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Q9y45MZhQ


----------



## Caveat (16 Feb 2011)

POP? Do you mean as in not rock or not pop-rock or not an identifiable commercial subgenre (e.g. disco, ) but pure pop?

It's a musical minefield out there you know!

But AHA's Take on me is pretty close to pefect pop I think.


----------



## Deiseblue (16 Feb 2011)

My favourite is T Rex's " Hot Love " closely followed by " Itchycoo Park " by the Small Faces .

Also love  " You can't catch me I'm part of the Union " by The Strawbs ( only joking - couldn't resist it  )

Must agree with Caveat - defining the Pop genre is an absolute minefield.


----------



## JP1234 (16 Feb 2011)

MMMBOP by Hanson has to be one of my favourite "pop" songs ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHozn0YXAeE


 and The Tramps Disco Inferno - I dare anyone not to shuffle to it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_sY2rjxq6M


----------



## Knuttell (16 Feb 2011)

Nena...99 red balloons

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14IRDDnEPR4

or Wendy James...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH1Rs6LSvBs&feature=related

Saw her in Mc Gonogles years ago,she looks good in the video but in person,good God Wendy James was gorgeous,they only sang 4 songs because a load of punks turned up and started spitting at the stage...could have cheerfully napalmed the lot of them..


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Feb 2011)

Impossible to pick just one - I can't even pick my favourite REM pop song (probably my favourite pop band back when they stuck to pop before they lost their way!) but Stand and Losing My Religion would be up there.


----------



## Caveat (16 Feb 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> Also love " You can't catch me I'm part of the Union " by The Strawbs ( only joking - couldn't resist it  )


 
Good grief. Would it surprise you to learn that I hate this with a passion? 

And not for obvious reasons!

But yeah, well done on _Hot Love_ & _Itchycoo Park_ - two real contenders there.

_Come up and see me make me smile_ must come close too.


----------



## Deiseblue (16 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> Good grief. Would it surprise you to learn that I hate this with a passion?
> 
> And not for obvious reasons!
> 
> ...



" Come up & see me " - great song

Great question by OP , the more you reflect on the songs the more you come up with !

How could I forgotten  the sublimely beautiful " Waterloo Sunset " by the Kinks , a wonderful combination of great lyrics and tune


----------



## Staples (16 Feb 2011)

How would you define a "pop" song anyway/

How about something you feel compelled to dance to and sing loudly at a wedding when you've had a few.  In which case, may I nominate "Ring my Bell".  (If only i'd waited until _after _the ceremony).


----------



## michaelm (16 Feb 2011)

Ella Elle L'a maybe.


----------



## Caveat (16 Feb 2011)

Staples said:


> How would you define a "pop" song anyway/


 
OK, I'll bite 

Something that 

1.
Does not overly rely on the conventions of other easily identifiable genres (e.g. blues, reggae) 

2.
Has production that sits on the top and bottom end of the spectrum, accentuating the bass and treble, not the middle area that rock guitar enjoys. It will also not sound "muddy" on the radio.
On that note, you want to jiggle and enjoy and let it wash over you (not air punch, or grimly nod - that would be rock again) 

3.
Has mass singalong appeal and rarely has "something to say" - or if it does, it's in a pretty lightweight manner usually.

4.
Your parents might even like it, because it's all about the tune.

How does that sound?

Not exhaustive I grant you but covers most of it I would have thought


----------



## Staples (16 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> Has mass singalong appeal and rarely has "something to say" - or if it does, it's in a pretty lightweight manner usually.


 
Reminds me of the Spitting Image take on Culture Club's "War is Stupid" from the 80s.

_War is naughty, _
_naughty, naughty,_
_And people who start wars _
_are naughty people._

_War is naughty,_
_naughty, naughty _
_and people who start wars _
_should be sent to bed early._


----------



## ice (16 Feb 2011)

Rythem is a dancer by snap. A classic !


----------



## horusd (16 Feb 2011)

ice said:


> Rythem is a dancer by snap. A classic !


 
That's a brilliant one, I love that song.


----------



## Henny Penny (16 Feb 2011)

Elo - mr. Bluesky ... Makes me smile


----------



## Homer (16 Feb 2011)

Come On Eileen


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Feb 2011)

Oh, have you not heard? It was my understanding that everyone had heard...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184&feature=related


----------



## salaried (17 Feb 2011)

The undertones, You got my number is a classic pop song. Also the human leagues Fascination.


----------



## Firefly (17 Feb 2011)

Itsy bitsy teeny weenie yellow...there...all ye're heads wrecked now for the day!


----------



## mf1 (17 Feb 2011)

Firefly said:


> Itsy bitsy teeny weenie yellow...there...all ye're heads wrecked now for the day!



Actually, I feel a whole lot better now, safe in the knowledge, that someone has even worse taste than I do! 

And it has to  be Dancing Queen  - bearing this in mind: 

"something you feel compelled to dance to and sing loudly at a wedding when you've had a few"

mf


----------



## michaelm (17 Feb 2011)

I always imagined that Hey Mickey was about me .  But this is probably closer to the mark.


----------



## horusd (17 Feb 2011)

Firefly said:


> Itsy bitsy teeny weenie yellow...there...all ye're heads wrecked now for the day!


 

Lol.   That is now stuck in my head.  Surprised no-one has mentioned the Macarena.  Oh, Macarena.  The other one that used to stick in my head was Mull of Kintyre..."oh ships rolling in from the sea, I desire"....blah blah blah.


----------



## Marion (17 Feb 2011)

In case itsy bitsy teeny weeny didn't work ...

say oops upside your head, say oops upside your head. The gap

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY51z1kar-4

Marion


----------



## PMU (17 Feb 2011)

"Build me up buttercup", The Foundations 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BtdlCP_Dzc&feature=related

"Sugar Sugar", The Archies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFNJObwXgLI&feature=fvst


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Feb 2011)

I'm more of a rock music person myself but, this is my favourite pop song.


----------



## Betsy Og (17 Feb 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98WtmW-lfeE

54 million views cant be wrong


----------



## Caveat (17 Feb 2011)

Would ya go away Betsy?

Back to the intro section and post about Number of the Beast will you?


----------



## Ceist Beag (18 Feb 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I'm more of a rock music person myself but, this is my favourite pop song.



Brilliant Lex - now that is a pop song! In fact that was the true era of pop wasn't it! California Dreaming, another classic pop song.


----------



## horusd (18 Feb 2011)

Two great songs Ceist Beag & Lex. They have me humming along this morning!

Marion thanks for that video, it's hilarious .

Billy Jean, as you've never seen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIt5lGhFyE0&feature=fvw


----------

